# 07.09.08_5.Glück Auf CTF



## OneWheeler (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Diesmal wartet ein echtes Hight Light auf die Starter, es sind 11 Halden zu Ã¼berwinden, wenn man die 72km Stecke fÃ¤hrt.
Weiter habe ich es geschafft das wir den X Wanderweg von Gladbeck Bottroperstr bis hinter die SchÃ¶ttelbach-Halde befahren dÃ¼rfen. Da wir ansonsten auch den Wanderwegen folgen sind die Strecken, obwohl es teilweise durch Stadt geht, fast immer im GrÃ¼nen.

Start 8:30- 10:30 Zeche Franz Haniel, Bottrop Fernewaldstr
StartgebÃ¼hr 6â¬
Strecken von 30 bis 72km
Weitere Infos zur Strecke:http://radsport.adler07.de/seiten/gluck-auf-ctf.htm

Bilder von der Strecke: http://radsport.adler07.de/fotos/ctf2008/album1.html

Also wer Zeit hat sollte sich den Termien vormerken.

GruÃ
onewheeler


----------



## OneWheeler (19. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun eine Übersicht zum Verlauf der CTF.

Gruß
onwheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. August 2008)

Hui, das schaut ja nett aus.........wenn das Wetter mitspilet, bin ich dabei !


----------



## Klausen1974 (22. August 2008)

Hallo Frank,

ich fand's letztes Jahr so geil, ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei!!!

CU

Stephan


----------



## OneWheeler (22. August 2008)

Hi,

ich würde mich freuen euch begrüßen zu dürfen

hier der Link zum eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5951
keine Pflicht

Gruß
Frank


----------



## OneWheeler (28. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wer die Wartezeit bei der Anmeldung verkürzen will, bringt die folgende Meldekarte ausgefüllt mit zur Anmeldung. siehe Anhang

Natürlich liegen auch dort diese Meldekarten aus.
BDR Fahrer geben statt der Meldekarte, die Wertungskarte ab.

Am Start gibt es wieder Kaffe und Kuchen und nach der Tour warten auch kalte Getränke und der Grill auf euch

Es gibt wieder eine Mannschaftswertung: die 3 Teilnehmerstärksten Gruppen erhalten einen Pokal. Für diese Wertung legen wir Mannschaftsbögen aus, in die ihr euch mit Namen Startnummer und Gruppennamen/Verein eintragt.

Für alle die beim NRW CTF Cup dabei waren, liegen nach der Tour die Shirts bereit.

Für die Räder stellt die Grubenwehr wie immer Wasserschläuche bereit.

Zur Zeit sind die Adler Biker fleißig und schneiden die Trails auf den Halden frei.

Je nach Strecke die ihr fahrt, kommt ihr an bis zu 2 Verpflegungsstellen vorbei, an diesen gibt es Getränke sowie Obst und belegte Brote solange der Vorratreicht

Bis zum 7.9. 
onewheeler
Angehängte Dateien


----------



## OneWheeler (1. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich muß mich noch mal melden, da auf einigen Seiten die Info steht, dass unsere CTF abgesagt ist, 

dem ist nicht so.


Alles bleibt wie geplant am 7.9.2008

Ich habe die Betreiber der Seiten aufgefordert, diese Info unverzüglich zu löschen.  www.nrw-rtf.de 

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Klausen1974 (1. September 2008)

...noch sechs Tage ich freu mich schon total!!!

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter noch und wen nicht dann halt nicht ;-)


----------



## A4L (3. September 2008)

Werde auch mit 3-4 "Mitstreitern" auftauchen, wird sicher lustig!!

Wetter sollte passen!


----------



## Klausen1974 (4. September 2008)

Servus Zusammen,

mein Mitfahrer hat Leider abgesagt, kommt jemand aus Bottrop der evtl. auch nicht alleine fahren möchte? Ich wollte eigendlich die 42er Strecke radeln. Bin da aber flexibel was die Strecke und das Tempo angeht ;-)

LG

Klausen


----------



## OneWheeler (5. September 2008)

Hi,

da ich die Veranstaltung mit ausrichte, kann ich dich leider nicht begleiten, aber hier ein Link mit Leuten, die dich bestimmt mit nehmen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5078971#post5078971

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausen1974 (6. September 2008)

@OneWheeler:

Danke für den Tip, ich hatte dort Erfolg!

Bis Sonntag,

Klausen


----------



## Felixxx (7. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an das Organisations-Team für diese tolle Streckenführung  Hat richtig Spaß gebracht und das Wetter spielte ja auch mit.

Angenehmen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## SBIKERC (7. September 2008)

Erstmal: war eine gute Veranstaltung, muss aber sagen das mir Essen und Dortmund besser gefallen hat

Die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert (bin die 56km Runde gefahren) und das Wetter hat mitgespielt Die Idee mit den Halden fand ich gut nur hätte ich mir mehr Gelände gewünscht, da hat mir die Veranstaltung in den letzten beiden Jahren besser gefallen. Trotzdem finde ich es gut wenn man sich mal was neues einfallen läßt
Die Verpflegungsstationen waren ausreichend und gut, besonders lecker fand ich die Brote
Denke ich bin nächstes war wieder dabei, dann zum 5-ten mal

habe ein paar Bilder gemacht, zwar die meisten von Team 11 Schweiz aber ein paar andere sind auch noch dabei...einfach mal heute Abend oder morgen in mein Album gucken
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9684


----------



## OneWheeler (7. September 2008)

Hi,

danke für deine Meinung. Schöne Bilder.
Zur Strecke und dem Trail anteil kann ich nur sagen, der ist gestiegen und der Anteil an Straße mit Autoverkehr ist gesunken, rein statistisch. Desweiteren sind ca 150hm dazu gekommen.
 Da in den nächsten Jahren noch eine CTF in einer Nachbarstadt hinzukommen soll, habe ich schonmal eine neue Strecke ausgearbeitet, damit nicht fast 2 identische Veranstaltungen im Jahr laufen.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## A4L (7. September 2008)

Top Veranstaltung!!

Hat viel Spaß gemacht und wir sind nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei!!

Besonders gut fand ich das "Erlebnisduschen" in der Kaue des Bergwerks!!!


----------



## AsB (7. September 2008)

Muss sagen, ich fand die Tour heute total gut. Die Fahrt über die Halden und die damit verbundenen Ausblicke über den "Pott" hatte schon was. 

Totzdem fand ich die beiden CTFs in den letzten Jahren bei Euch besser. Meine damit allerdings die Trails durch die Wälder. Die Orga usw. war heute natürlich auch wieder top. Das Weingummi am Verpflegungsstand war auch nicht vor mir sicher 

Gruß
AsB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (7. September 2008)

AsB schrieb:


> ....Totzdem fand ich die beiden CTFs in den letzten Jahren bei Euch besser. Meine damit allerdings die Trails durch die Wälder. ...
> 
> AsB



Hi,

mal sehen, was sich da noch machen läßt, ein paar Trails gibt es noch, rechts und links von den Wegen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Pif (7. September 2008)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal sehen, was sich da noch machen läßt, ein paar Trails gibt es noch, rechts und links von den Wegen.



Ein paar mehr würde ich sogar behaupten  Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung auch wirklich nett und ihr habt gute Arbeit geleistet. DIe Streckengestaltung  (unabhängig von dem, was man jetzt überhaupt genehmigt bekommen hätte) ist aber hinter ihren Möglichkeiten geblieben. Die Höhenmeter und die Strecke auf Haniel waren dafür umso besser 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## SBIKERC (7. September 2008)

weitere Bilder...der Rest später
Beispiele


----------



## OneWheeler (7. September 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr würde ich sogar behaupten  Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung auch wirklich nett und ihr habt gute Arbeit geleistet. DIe Streckengestaltung  (unabhängig von dem, was man jetzt überhaupt genehmigt bekommen hätte) ist aber hinter ihren Möglichkeiten geblieben. Die Höhenmeter und die Strecke auf Haniel waren dafür umso besser
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal!



Hi,

 Schicke mir doch mal die Trails die du meinst.
Bitte nicht die von der Rheinbarben Halde, die steht unter Naturschutz, im erst, Begründung da sich diese Halde von alleine begrünt hat
Ansonsten bin ich für Tips offen

Gruß
Frank


----------



## OneWheeler (7. September 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr würde ich sogar behaupten  Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung auch wirklich nett und ihr habt gute Arbeit geleistet. DIe Streckengestaltung  (unabhängig von dem, was man jetzt überhaupt genehmigt bekommen hätte) ist aber hinter ihren Möglichkeiten geblieben. Die Höhenmeter und die Strecke auf Haniel waren dafür umso besser
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal!



Hi,

 Schicke mir doch mal die Trails die du meinst.
Bitte nicht die von der Rheinbarben Halde, die steht unter Naturschutz, im erst, Begründung da sich diese Halde von alleine begrünt hat
Ansonsten bin ich für Tips offen

Gruß


----------



## Klausen1974 (7. September 2008)

Prima Orga! Die Tour durch unseren Pott (56km) hat am Ende riesig Spaß gemacht (wenn ich nicht so im Arsch gewesen wäre, aber dafür könnt ihr ja nix )

CU Klausen


----------



## Pif (7. September 2008)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Schicke mir doch mal die Trails die du meinst.
> Bitte nicht die von der Rheinbarben Halde, die steht unter Naturschutz, im erst, Begründung da sich diese Halde von alleine begrünt hat
> ...



Mach ich. Zum Beispiel, wenn von Haniel aus über die neue Brücke fährst, rechts runter und dann gerade aus bis auf der linken Seite ein weißes Häuschen kommt. Da links rein, den Trail immer gerade folgen. Man überquert bis zum Ende drei mal die Forststraße. Außerdem kann man auch im Wald selbst mehrmals links und rechts abbiegen. 
An den Stadtteichen Bottrop fuhren wir ja rechts und wieder links Richtung Tetraeder. Beim ersten rechts hätte man auch links fahren können, dann wäre auch noch ein kleinerer Trail um den linken Teich gekommen und man wäre oben raus gekommen, wo wir dann sowieso links Richtung Stadtwald (heißt das so?) Bottrop abgebogen sind. 
Es gibt wirklich noch viele Trails in der Umgebung, die allesamt legal sind, da es sich um offiziell beschilderte Wanderwege handelt. Ob und wie man die für eine CTF genehmigt bekommt, das weiß ich natürlich nicht. (Schrieb ich ja auch in meinem ersten Beitrag) 

Falls du die obigen Trails nicht kennst, dann können wir da auch gerne mal zusammen fahren  

Ansonsten kann ich nur noch einmal unterstreichen, dass die Veranstaltung sonst prima organisert war, Beschilderung weitesgehend okay, Verpflegung prima und alle top in Ordnung waren


----------



## Hanni_84 (7. September 2008)

Also ich fands auch geil heute!
...vor allem, weil ich nach einer ausgiebigen rennradsaison inkl. alpenbrevet und 24h-rennen am nürburgring seit dem 03.03.08 (!) zum ersten mal (!) wieder auf m MTB gesessen habe 
Sind zwar erst um kurz nach 10 auf die 70er-strecke gegangen, aber haben dann schön das feld von hinten aufgerollt. dafür hatte ich aber u.a. 2 gute "zugpferde" dabei, die beim 24h-mtb-rennen am nürburgring den 3. gesamtplatz bei den 4er-teams gemacht haben, hatte also echte prominenz dabei 

insgesamt: lob an die bottroper für die schöne veranstaltung!


----------



## SBIKERC (8. September 2008)

So habe jetzt die schönsten Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen
hier der nochmal der Link
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/9684
und nochmal ein paar Emotionen


----------



## OneWheeler (8. September 2008)

Pif schrieb:


> Mach ich.1)Zum Beispiel, wenn von Haniel aus über die neue Brücke fährst, rechts runter und dann gerade aus bis auf der linken Seite ein weißes Häuschen kommt. Da links rein, den Trail immer gerade folgen. Man überquert bis zum Ende drei mal die Forststraße. Außerdem kann man auch im Wald selbst mehrmals links und rechts abbiegen.
> 2)An den Stadtteichen Bottrop fuhren wir ja rechts und wieder links Richtung Tetraeder. Beim ersten rechts hätte man auch links fahren können, dann wäre auch noch ein kleinerer Trail um den linken Teich gekommen und man wäre oben raus gekommen, wo wir dann sowieso links Richtung Stadtwald (heißt das so?) Bottrop abgebogen sind.
> 3)Es gibt wirklich noch viele Trails in der Umgebung, die allesamt legal sind, da es sich um offiziell beschilderte Wanderwege handelt. Ob und wie man die für eine CTF genehmigt bekommt, das weiß ich natürlich nicht. (Schrieb ich ja auch in meinem ersten Beitrag)
> 
> ...



Hi,

zu1)Die Trails neben der Halde sind leider alle gesperrt da Naturschutz, da dürfen eigendlich auch keine Wanderer durch:-(
zu 2) das werde ich bei der Stadt noch mal anfragen, in diesem Jahr hatten die niemanden der ja sagen wollte:-( da der Weg um den Teich herum, "nicht vorhanden" ist. Der Weg hoch zum alten Bahnhof, gehört der Emschergenossenschaft und die hat leider nicht auf meine Anfragen geantwortet bzw nur mit einer Standart e-mail, liegt aber wohl daran das die Grünflächen ansonsten vom RvR werwaltet werden nur der sagte diese Teilstück nicht. Begonnen habe ich mit den Anfragen schon im Januar.
zu3) wenn es sich um einen Wanderweg handelt bei uns in den Wäldern mit A oder X und einer Ziffer gekennzeichnet ist die Genehmiegung einfach. Einfach in die Karte einzeichnen und damit zum Eigentümer, bei uns häufig die Stadt oder der RVR.

zu 4) ich würde mich freuen mal mit dir ne Runde zu fahren.


so jetzt muß ich los und die Schilder einsammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pif (8. September 2008)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zu1)Die Trails neben der Halde sind leider alle gesperrt da Naturschutz, da dürfen eigendlich auch keine Wanderer durch:-(



Es gibt kein Gesetz was besagt, dass man im Naturschutzgebiet nicht fahren darf. Auf Wegen darf man auch im Naturschutzgebiet fahren, nur darf man die Wege nicht verlassen - was man ja sowieso nicht machen sollte. 
Würd gerne mal deine Quelle wissen, worauf du dich da beziehst. Mir ist da nichts bekannt, hatten das Thema vor Kurzem erst und hatten deswegen selbst Recherchen unternommen mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Trails (solange keine Verbotsschilder bzw. ausdrückliche Wegsperrungen) legal sind.



> zu 4) ich würde mich freuen mal mit dir ne Runde zu fahren.



Gerne! Entweder im Rahmen der Biketreffs in Dinslaken (Dienstags 18:15 Uhr, diese Woche geht es in die Testerberge, Haniel & Umgebung ist erst wieder am 30.09) oder Oberhausen (Freitags ab 18:15 am Kaisergarten, diese Woche gehts aber nach Duisburg, Richtung Haniel & Umgebung gehts wieder am 19.09) oder einfach mal so unter der Woche. 



> so jetzt muß ich los und die Schilder einsammeln



Viel Spaß


----------



## Tommy B. (8. September 2008)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung gut, besten Dank dafür an die Adler 

Zur Streckenführung: Ich denke schon dass Frank sich ganz gut auskennt in der Gegend und auch weiss, wo die Trails verlaufen. Wenn´s halt nicht genehmigt wird weil sich in der Verwaltung niemand traut, "Ja" zu sagen, kann man wohl nichts daran machen ...
Sicher sind die Halden nicht jedermanns Sache - aber sie sind nunmal charakteristisch für die Region und von daher finde ich es gut, sie als Aufhänger für die ctf zu nehmen.

Wie wäre es fürs nächste Jahr aus einer Kombination der beiden Strecken ?
Halden & Testerberge, quasi als ctf xxl  ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## OneWheeler (8. September 2008)

An Pfif,

meine Quelle ist der zuständige Förster. Das man auf Wegen fahen daf stimmt, nur ist nicht alles was nach einem Weg aussieht auch einer. Die Entscheidung liegt bei den Ämtern. 
Weitere Quellen EU Richtlinie Flora Fauna Habitat. TOP 50 gibt viele FFH und andere Naturschutzgebiet wieder.

@:Tommy B.Dankestimme dir voll zu. 
Das mit der XXL CTF dürfte wohl am Personalmangel im Berech Biker scheitern. Ich habe zwar 70 Radfahrer davon aber 40RTF 25 Radwanderer und somit nur 5 echte Biker.


----------



## nope 75 (8. September 2008)

hallo,

schöne grüße an allen freiwilligen helfern.
es wahr eine tolle veranstaltung.
danke an die marmeladenschmalzbrotschmierer.
danke an die grillmanschaft.
danke an die leckeren selbstgemachten kuchen.(die ich alle leider nicht mit nach hause nehmen konnte).
allein für denn käsekuchen hat es sich 
gelohnt sich die 72km zu fahren.
und danke auch an die(denn) wegausskuntschafterwegweiseraufstellerundwiederwegweisereinsammler.

biss nächstes jahr.

gruss nope 75


----------

